# professional archery coach st. charles mo .



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: 3-D shooters, target shooters bow hunters, and beginners are always welcome . if your tired of missing the X or you just wanna learn some more or if you have a issue... just look me up..... i have T.P programs that work...... all i do is archery.....shooting Easton arrows since 1966


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is a bump for a good coach.
I can say this because I have used him and he helped me out a lot!
Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## submarinokotbw (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump for a good coach!
You will not regret getting Mike's coaching help. It is worth every penny! And he is a good man too!


----------



## Nomoshooter (Dec 18, 2012)

*Archery Coach*

I am interested in finding a coach and would like to talk to you. My name is Richard Gibson and I live in North West Missouri around the Bethany area. I can be contacted at 816-213-5989. Thanks for your time.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: pm sent..... and thanks for the kind words guys,,,ic12,, and submarinokotbw..


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Threestars (Dec 23, 2011)

And for those who live very far a way like me (Live in Kuwait), there is any way for couching us ? I really really need a good couch for compound target training.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

I think you could pm any coach here for help.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi there threestars, sorry i dont do internet training.... and i dont have a magic bus to take me to kuwait... after looking at your pictures i do see a few issues with your shooting.. nice looking training area.... coach mike farmer


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mike, do you coach NTS for Olympic recurve?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

no sir i do not.. try moebow hes a member, and coach.....im old school on that stuff Ann Hoyt showed me how. years ago


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

K, do you know anyone around the st louis area or southeast Missouri area that does? Where's moebow from?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you might try terry wunderle, or bernie... both good coaches they travel around giving help to archers.. not sure on where moe bow is at.. there are some great people here to that might be able to help, allen,... white shoe, Sub .Ancient one...nuts and bolts... i think nuts and bolts is giving a how to event in iowa this year...you might try him he knows his stuff. i only see about 2 doz Olympic style shooters here each year.. it has picked up some the last couple of years... but i see C.B shooters most of the time here. i f i was you i would go right to the horses mouth... K.lee sorry i cant help you..mike good luck !!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

archeryshooter3 said:


> Mike, do you coach NTS for Olympic recurve?


The USArchery website has a coach locator. You can search by state and certification level.

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Programs/Coaching/Coach-Locator.aspx

These coaches will likely be up on the NTS.

Allen


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

as3,

I'm in Northern Minnesota, probably not much help to you in Missouri.

Arne


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Are there any coaches in the southwest missouri area?


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

According to the usaarchery website the closest level 3 or higher coaches for me is 3 hours south in Memphis


----------

